# Eldar - Death Jester



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

The Ancient are back......here a example of "very difficult" subject to paint (for me) with a bunch of free-hand and a scary look.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never been keen on the Harlequin models, but you've gone a long way to turning that around, nice job! +Rep.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicely done! The checks look really good.:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's very nicely and neatly painted, especially the checks! +rep from me, I really like Harlequins


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

very nice job. Cant say ive really seen the harlequins before, and i dont see what is so bad aboot them. Good job ^^


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really clean paintjob, I particularly like the checks, you pulled them off well I think.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

He's really cool great choice of colours lots of colours there too catch the eye it really makes the model pop, good work mate. JD


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice work and I'm not normally a fan of that model myself but the paint job has balanced him out nicely by bringing out his best features. Just great! :grin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice, i have a bout 40 oop harlequins i need to paint, not looking forward to it. I have the same problem with them bieng "very difficult". Youve done a nice job with the deathjester.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## Ethereal Grant (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome job

could you tell me how you painted those cool diamonds on the harlies leg


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, there was a very tired works. I've done those pattern twice before found the right one.
First of all i 've used a pencil to draw the diamond (over a white primer) pattern before painting them.
After that i try to do a regolar alternate color match, also doing some highlight over the upper edge of every diamonds. And painting with gold the line separating all diamonds.


----------



## Ethereal Grant (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks man Thats a real help for my models


----------

